# Help!! Young plantswont stand up/falling over



## orlcorekid (Oct 19, 2006)

Well i have 10 young plants (5"-10"tall) above rockwool. i just got them from a buddy of mine and on the way home they all fell over. There are only two sets of leaves on each and the third set are starting to grow in some. It seems like all the stems are week. Both sets of leaves are on the vary top of the plant. I have them in phed spring water with a mild nut. A Hortilux 400 watt super hps about 12" away. thay have on been in my grow room for about 18 hours and none of them have standed back up by them self. I have them proped up right now with solo cups with the bottow cup out so i could slip the lil plant in. Plz any thoughts, ph levels, of how far my light should be. Anything to get my babies up and back to life.     First time growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Well i have 10 young plants (5"-10"tall) above rockwool. i just got them from a buddy of mine and on the way home they all fell over. There are only two sets of leaves on each and the third set are starting to grow in some. It seems like all the stems are week. Both sets of leaves are on the vary top of the plant. I have them in phed spring water with a mild nut. A Hortilux 400 watt super hps about 12" away. thay have on been in my grow room for about 18 hours and none of them have standed back up by them self. I have them proped up right now with solo cups with the bottow cup out so i could slip the lil plant in. Plz any thoughts, ph levels, of how far my light should be. Anything to get my babies up and back to life. First time growing


*IMHO you shouldn't be giving them any nutes yet. They are still young and young plant don't like nutes. Also you need to get your light atleast 24 inches away from your plants. Also get a small fan blowing on them to help strengthen the stems up. Your PH should be about 6.5 or so. I would see what a few other memebers have to say. *


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 19, 2006)

ok i just moved the lights away and im swapping the nute water for phed (none nute) water. I have a fan blowing on them but they just seem to blow over. My grow room in at a temp of 82* is that ok? thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> ok i just moved the lights away and im swapping the nute water for phed (none nute) water. I have a fan blowing on them but they just seem to blow over. My grow room in at a temp of 82* is that ok? thanks


*Yes your temps should be fine. Do you still have them in the rockwool? Are ya gonna transplant them into dirt? *


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes i still have them in rockwool. I have a ebb and flow hydro system so right now there in 2" rockwool cube in net pots filled with hydro rocks. im gonna put some pics up if i can find my cam.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 19, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Yes i still have them in rockwool. I have a ebb and flow hydro system so right now there in 2" rockwool cube in net pots filled with hydro rocks. im gonna put some pics up if i can find my cam.


Hey orlcorekid, TBG asked me to help you out. I need some pics of your system and the plants. You don't need the net pots with hydroton in them. For an ebb and flow system, you just dig a hole in the rocks, put the rockwool cube in it so that the cube is at the water level when the pump is running. Use only plain water in your reservoir until the plants  are stronger. You'll have to bury most of that stem. It sounds like they're way too tall for their size of stem. When you bury it, do so VERY GENTLY. Move one rock at a time against the plant stem until you have it buried and covered so that it's standing on it's own.

Run your pump for one hour every three hours. The light should be about 2.5 to 3 feet away from the plants until they show signs of growth.

Let me know how you're doing ok?

Good luck to you.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok thanks for all the help guys. So you want me to take the plants out of the net pots and fill my whole flood table with hydroton rocks? How many inches should i bury the plant. How far from the bottom of the leaves should i fill the rocks. Ill find my cam and try to post some picks tonight. Thanks for all the help again. Thanks TBG and Stony Bud.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 19, 2006)

i tryed to covert them but couldnt 

View attachment plants 001b.bmp


View attachment plants 003b.bmp


View attachment plants 004b.bmp


View attachment plants 007b.bmp


View attachment plants 008b.bmp


View attachment plants 009b.bmp


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey orlcorekid, It looks like you've got a drip system set up there man. Are you feeding the plants using a timer to push water thru a small tube into each plant from the top?

An ebb and flow system is where the entire table would fill with water to a predetermined level and then drain back into your reservoir.

Which are you using? I don't think it's set up as an ebb and flow.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 20, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey orlcorekid, It looks like you've got a drip system set up there man. Are you feeding the plants using a timer to push water thru a small tube into each plant from the top?
> 
> An ebb and flow system is where the entire table would fill with water to a predetermined level and then drain back into your reservoir.
> 
> Which are you using? I don't think it's set up as an ebb and flow.


 
Well its kinda hard to explain. Im not using the drip system. I am flooding the table. I just installed the drip system in case i have pump failur with the ebb and flow system. I have a electronic floot switch that comes on about 10 min after my ebb and flow pump has been running. It measures the level or the water in the flood table. If the water is not at the height of the switch then it turns the secondary pump on that runs the drip system. I just designed this back up system last week from so left over parts from work. I build greenhouse. I just installed about 4 acres of ebb and flow system. Thats one of the main reason's for me going with the flood and drain system.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Well its kinda hard to explain. Im not using the drip system. I am flooding the table. I just installed the drip system in case i have pump failur with the ebb and flow system. I have a electronic floot switch that comes on about 10 min after my ebb and flow pump has been running. It measures the level or the water in the flood table. If the water is not at the height of the switch then it turns the secondary pump on that runs the drip system. I just designed this back up system last week from so left over parts from work. I build greenhouse. I just installed about 4 acres of ebb and flow system. Thats one of the main reason's for me going with the flood and drain system.


 
Ok, then yes, you should fill the entire table with Hydroton or a 50-50 mix of river rock and Hydroton. The plants will need to have ample room for roots to grow out of the light, under the hydroton. You can leave them in the net pots if there is any chance of them becoming harmed while removing them.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok thanks. Ill try that. What do you think about spliting a rockwool cube and putting it around the stim of the lil plants. right on top of the other rockwool?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 20, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Ok thanks. Ill try that. What do you think about spliting a rockwool cube and putting it around the stim of the lil plants. right on top of the other rockwool?


It's really not needed as long as you're very gentle, but I don't think it would hurt anything.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 20, 2006)

ok Ill Try that i havent had the time to pick up somemore hydroton rocks but i will tomorrow. Thanks again Stoney Bud for all the help.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 21, 2006)

Can any tell me whats wrong with this lil plant. The tips of the leaves are turning a lighter color and im getting lil white spots on top and then i have some that the leaves are still really green but they are curling under? 

View attachment plants 017.bmp


----------

